# 5DIII Magic Lantern help?



## Jay Khaos (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I installed a more recent version of ML (folder titled "Magic Lantern August 2nd (707c75f)"). Once installed, I went to the "M" tab and loaded modules which brings up the raw shooting item in the video tab. I enabled it and left resolution at 1920x1080. I also tried it both with FPS override off, and with FPS override set to 24fps.

Anyway, when I press record it beeps and seems to lag a second before the recording info comes up, then abruptly beeps/stops again and nothing gets saved to the CF card. Anyone have any idea what I've doing wrong. I can't find much help for this—only tutorials on installing the ML software, and then workflow for after raw files are recorded.

I have a Lexar 1000x 16GB card. Could that be the issue? I ordered a Komputer Bay 150mb/s 1000x 64gb CF but don't have it yet.

Video of interrupted recording:
ML video interrupt


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd do a search for experiences with komputerbay on some of the photography websites. Saying they are poorly thought of is a understatement.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1213697/0?keyword=komputerbay#11562327


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd do a search for experiences with komputerbay on some of the photography websites. Saying they are poorly thought of is a understatement.
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1213697/0?keyword=komputerbay#11562327



The card I'm currently using is a Lexar 1000x. I did read reviews, sifted through 99% speculation... and took the risk anyway—I won't hesitate to return it if I have issues though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd do a search for experiences with komputerbay on some of the photography websites. Saying they are poorly thought of is a understatement.
> ...


 
Good Luck. They used to sell the cards labeled as Sandisk, but got well known for counterfeiting. Now they label those cards from China with their own name. Obviously, they work, but many do not meet spec.

Good luck, check it out well.

http://www.photographyboard.net/stay-away-from-komputerbay-6575422.html


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Jay Khaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I have actually seen this as well. If you have seen any reviews specifically about the 64gb CF card not working, I'd be interested (I HAVE heard that the 128GB cards' speed isnt reliable). They seem to be getting good feedback for working with ML raw recording.


----------



## thelebaron (Aug 5, 2013)

first, 1920x1080 needs 82mb/s according to the ML, it says at the bottom of mine the general mb/s and it changes depending on the resolution. I just tried and the mb/s creeped up to about 91/s when I stopped it after 30seconds or so.
You may want to try the memory hack, and change the preview to hacked, as well as turning off global draw to squeeze out a bit more performance, but it may not do all that much. one of those settings may disable the liveview when you record, cant remember which(or maybe it was another).

try recording to a lower res and make sure you can do it, i think that cards speed should handle 1280x720, just to see if raw video gets recorded at all. 

also theres a benchmark in the debug. theres a bunch of posts over at the ML forums on memory card speeds and the results, you will have to search for it. I can personally vouch for the toshiba exceria 1066 32gb card, does 1920x1080 easily.


----------



## LordMicaTheGreat (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you running ML and recording on same card?
Try to run ML from SD card.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 5, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> first, 1920x1080 needs 82mb/s according to the ML, it says at the bottom of mine the general mb/s and it changes depending on the resolution. I just tried and the mb/s creeped up to about 91/s when I stopped it after 30seconds or so.
> You may want to try the memory hack, and change the preview to hacked, as well as turning off global draw to squeeze out a bit more performance, but it may not do all that much. one of those settings may disable the liveview when you record, cant remember which(or maybe it was another).
> 
> try recording to a lower res and make sure you can do it, i think that cards speed should handle 1280x720, just to see if raw video gets recorded at all.
> ...



I'll try those things when I get home. Thanks for the suggestions!



LordMicaTheGreat said:


> Are you running ML and recording on same card?
> Try to run ML from SD card.



Nope, ML is running from an SD already.


----------

